# Sliders Love Red



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

Back in December, all of New England was yellow.  While SNE never regained, NNE moved into the Red.     I love Red.  I loath purple....  (valid 2/11/8)


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

I haven't heard from Tug Hill (NY) in a while....


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 12, 2008)

I havent had to shovel my driveway in 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2008)

This report is effective 7am Tuesday,  February 12, 2008 

We're back to our winter wonderland with a vengeance.  You could say we literally got dumped on - 22" of snow in less than 24 hours!!   What more could anyone ask for?  You will find the best skiing and boarding right here at Snow Ridge.  It's a fact - we have more snow, more trails, more lifts and just more fun.  Make plans now to be at Snow Ridge for a great day on the slopes.

Snow Ridge will be open Tuesday from 10am to 4pm with 3 lifts serving 15 trails. We will be skiing and boarding on a powder, packed powder machine groomed surface with a base of 22" to 54".   

Thank you for visiting www.Snow Ridge.com and of course, Thanks Lake Ontario!!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2008)

How do they make these maps anyway?  That thing is so wrong that is basically useless you just want to see a super vague overview of how much snow NE has as a whole.  If you actually want to see how much snow a specific ski area has it is very close to useless.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> How do they make these maps anyway?  That thing is so wrong that is basically useless you just want to see a super vague overview of how much snow NE has as a whole.  If you actually want to see how much snow a specific ski area has it is very close to useless.



Au contraire... Almost every collection center is located in a valley or acessible area.  It is good as general indication of  snow fall and snowpack in the valleys.  It's used primarily by the hydrology scientists to predict floods, droughts, etc.  

A great example is Stowe.  there is 36" in the valley and 85" at the Mansfield stake.  Knowing a little historical precip trends helps extrapolate how the snowpack may be. 

As you suggest, highpeaks forecasts are far and few between.  Partly because so few people are affected by or interested in them.  that's why forecasts from Scott and the guru at MRG are so important.  They are skiers and are looking for something different.  But that's also why I use maps like this, to get a sense of things.

 You have to look at a lot more data than just this make before making an assessment.  Temps, trends, precip type and history, etc.  And that's just the historical data.  I use it a lot.  It's particularly useful for spring skiing.


----------



## Powdr (Feb 16, 2008)

billski said:


> Back in December, all of New England was yellow.  While SNE never regained, NNE moved into the Red.     I love Red.  I loath purple....  (valid 2/11/8)



Why would you loathe purple? Doesn't that mean more snow depth? Isn't that the raison d'être for ski areas?


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2008)

Brain fart or color blind or simple stupidity.  you pick.


----------

